# Annual Picture review!



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay, we have alot of new people here.  I think it's cool to have a face with a name while you're talking to someone.  So if you have a semi current picture of yourself, post it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 9, 2005)

Would it be so hard to be serious for 5 seconds???  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 9, 2005)

See that guy to the left chopping that tree? That's me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2005)

Here at the Rock, we have two rules.

Number One.  Obey all Rules.

Number Two.  No writing on the walls, as it is very difficult to remove writing from walls.


----------



## zilla (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello All, I'm new to this forum and liked the Picture idea. Here is one of me and my son this past Easter. He was fresh out of boot camp the day before. I'm on the right, son on the left guess who's in the middle  Zilla


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## Finney (Aug 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Here at the Rock, we have two rules.
> 
> Number One.  Obey all Rules.
> 
> Number Two.  No writing on the walls, as it is very difficult to remove writing from walls.



There once was a deputy named Fife, 
Who carried a gun and a knife, 
But the gun was all dusty and the knife was all rusty, 
'Cause he never caught a crook in his life.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2005)

:tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  [-X


----------



## Finney (Aug 10, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

>


Hey Pigs,
You look just like this guy.  And he has the same first name. 
Any relation?  Cousin?... Brother?... You?

We luvs ya... who ever you are. www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=270305145048.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 10, 2005)

_*YOUR FEARLESS LEADER...*_


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 10, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's my EVIL twin brother!  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 10, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> _*YOUR FEARLESS LEADER...*_



Yup .... No sleep in those eyes.    :winkie:  :fam:


----------



## Finney (Aug 10, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll kill two birds with one miserable photo! Here is me and 1044 (I'm the drunk one in the foreground) in Katy Texas last April

http://www.kdraut.com/photo/showimg.php ... 201044.jpg

ps. Look at the one just before it and you've got me and 101. He's pretty drunk though!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 10, 2005)

Pigs, you look like the lead singer of The Smithereens ,Pat Dinunzio. Hey, I can't make it on Saturday because I have to go to Niagara Falls with family during most of the day. I will be up for Oinktoberfest though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Motley crew here!  #-o 

 :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2005)

Here we are. I'm the one with the gray hair.


http://www.ephotohut.net/view_links.cfm ... 052603.JPG


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice looking family there Nick!!  Send your son a big thank you from all of us for his service!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Here we are. I'm the one with the gray hair.



 Nice looking family Nick; The generosity of women always amazes me. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

I wanna meet you daughter! =P~ 

Great lookin' family!  Thank you and your son for your service!  Love & Peace Q Brutha!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> *I wanna meet you daughter!* =P~
> 
> Great lookin' family!  Thank you and your son for your service!  Love & Peace Q Brutha!



Get in line!!! 



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2g1nn549]Here we are. I'm the one with the gray hair.



 Nice looking family Nick; The generosity of women always amazes me. :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:2g1nn549]

 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

You know, I was going to say something about his daughter, and I might as well confess, his wife too, but I thought, no, I'll be polite I won't be crude, I won't say anything even remotely sexual.

And what happens....as soon as I post, a couple pedophiles (I'm assuming she's under 17) spew their venom. 

THAT'S IT I'M OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You know, I was going to say something about his daughter, and I might as well confess, his wife too, but I thought, no, I'll be polite I won't be crude, I won't say anything even remotely sexual.
> 
> And what happens....as soon as I post, a couple pedophiles (I'm assuming she's under 17) spew their venom.
> 
> THAT'S IT I'M OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



How'd you see I spewed??? ******!


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You know, I was going to say something about his daughter, and I might as well confess, his wife too, but I thought, no, I'll be polite I won't be crude, I won't say anything even remotely sexual.
> 
> And what happens....as soon as I post, a couple pedophiles (I'm assuming she's under 17) spew their venom.
> 
> THAT'S IT I'M OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



I'd say she's at least 21 [-o< .


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

I think you're almost right. If I remember correctly I think Nick said once before she was in college. So I'll up my bet to 19, no more than 20.

!7 was a little low now that I think of it. This reminds me of that scene from the Blues Brothers when they are in the fancy restaraunt.  Remember....


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

All I know is she is FINE!!!!!!!!!  I bet her mother looked just like that 20 some years ago.  Nick doesn't only know how to pick'em, but he knows how to breed'em as well. :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Allow me to step in here and say _*STOP *_with the Nick's hot  daughter talk...Thanks!!

I'm sure he appreciates the compliments but it is making me a tad uncomfortable...with you goons drooling like this [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sheesh! what a freak show! Now you know why _Susan_ doesn't post her photo here! Hey, where _is_ Susan????????? That's it I'M OUTTA HERE!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah Susan some of us have known you for quite awhile now, but you are still the "Mysterious Susan"!  Come on and post a pic so we can put a face to ya!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Let me just say that Nick is used to carry a gun on a day to day basis.
When he gets back here and reads this, I hope there's someone left for me to talk to here!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

I still do, bring him on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Allow me to step in here and say _*STOP *_with the Nick's hot  daughter talk [-X



What, you don't think she's hot????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1bwj72qm]Allow me to step in here and say _*STOP *_with the Nick's hot  daughter talk [-X



What, you don't think she's hot????[/quote:1bwj72qm]

Greg was checking out Nick's sons!  The uniforms always get Greggie poo riled up!  8-[


----------



## DaleP (Aug 11, 2005)

I was going to put a pic of my family but....
I dont know how. #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":357r8al7][quote="Greg Rempe":357r8al7]Allow me to step in here and say _*STOP *_with the Nick's hot  daughter talk [-X



What, you don't think she's hot????[/quote:357r8al7]

Greg was checking out Nick's sons!  The uniforms always get Greggie poo riled up!  8-[[/quote:357r8al7]

Bruce...she looks fine!

Larry...takes one to know one!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":21wu8scy][quote="Bruce B":21wu8scy][quote="Greg Rempe":21wu8scy]Allow me to step in here and say _*STOP *_with the Nick's hot  daughter talk [-X



What, you don't think she's hot????[/quote:21wu8scy]

Greg was checking out Nick's sons!  The uniforms always get Greggie poo riled up!  8-[[/quote:21wu8scy]

Bruce...she looks fine!

*Larry...takes one to know one*![/quote:21wu8scy]

Ooooooooooooooooo!  Well my daddy can beat up your daddy and sticks and stones will break my bones but names will never hurt me!  I'm rubber you're glue, whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!       :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sniff, sniff :-(  :-( It makes me yearn for "the early months" again!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 11, 2005)

You guys are F$%king animals!


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You guys are F$%king animals!



Hey Tiger! Who's that hot troll in your avatar! GRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2005)

theJokerTokerSmoker said:
			
		

> Motley crew here!  #-o
> 
> :!:


 Dude, Where is your pic? Fatz you pony up too!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah Fatz...and show us your "_*FATZ*_" Tatoo!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> theJokerTokerSmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You assed!   =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, you mean you are the _real_ Joker? Cool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

A "nice family" comment would of said enough. All the talk of someones daughter and wife is tasteless and disrespectful


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2005)

Everyone that was involved apologized so we're past that, try to catch up.


----------

